#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  OISD(Oil Industry Safety Directive) standards

## instsuresh

Hi,

anybody having the OISD standards, plz share ..

1.	OISD-GDN-224 Monitoring & Control of Volatile Organic Compounds Emission
2.	OISD-STD-216 Electrical Safety In Onshore Drilling And Work over Rigs
3.	OISD-GDN-180 Lightning Protection
4.	OISD-RP-174 Well Control
5.	OISD-STD-173 Fire Protection System for Electrical Installations
6.	OISD-STD-163 Process Control Room Safety
7.	ISD-STD-152 Safety instrumentation for process system in hydrocarbon industry
8.	OISD-STD-153 Maintenance & inspection of safety instrumentation in hydrocarbon industry
9.	OISD-RP-149 Design aspects for safety in electrical systems


10.	OISD-RP-148 Inspection & safe practices during overhauling electrical equipment
11.	OISD-RP-146 Preservation of idle electrical equipment
12.	OISD-STD-137 Inspection of electrical equipment
13.	OISD-STD-113 Classification of Area for electrical installations at Hydrocarbon processing and handling facilities
14.	OISD-STD-110 Recommended Practices on Static ElectricitySee More: OISD(Oil Industry Safety Directive) standards

----------


## spurcareer

Uploading OISD Standards Issued 2010 for the forum members. Download from 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bathulagopi

Hi,

Good Stuff thanks for sharing it.

Regards,
Gopi.

----------


## dso

> Uploading OISD Standards Issued 2010 for the forum members. Download from 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> or
> ...





thnx for the share....
 there are lots of codes which are still in 2008 edn in your list, example. std-118, these stds have also been revised as per OISD website....

if u hv the recent revision kindly share.

----------


## gpcshf

thanks too great

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

----------


## kp2008

Thank a lot for the great e books

----------


## nutcha

Thank you for sharing a very good book.

----------


## instsuresh

hi the link is dead it says"file removed by user"..could u plz help me

----------


## ddynamic

Dead Link!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## instsuresh

frnds, can somebody upload it again plz,,,,,,,

----------


## nghiah5

Please re-upload again
Link is ready dead

----------


## kp2008

Thank for a great material

See More: OISD(Oil Industry Safety Directive) standards

----------


## fantastic

link is dead 
please upload oisd std 216

----------


## fantastic

link is dead 
please upload oisd std 216

----------


## kanil

Can anybody Share these OISD STANDARDS (JULY 2012)-latest

LIST OF OISD STANDARDS (JULY 2012)

1. OISD-STD-105 Work Permit System

2. OISD-STD-106 Pressure Relief & Disposal System

3. OISD-RP-108 Recommended Practices on Oil Storage and Handling

4. OISD-STD-109 Process Design and Operating philosophies on blow down and sewer system

5. OISD-STD-110 Recommended Practices on Static Electricity

6. OISD-STD-111 Process design and operating philosophies on fired process furnace

7. OISD-STD-112 Safe handling of air hydrocarbon mixtures and pyrophoric substances

8. OISD-STD-113 Classification of Area for electrical installations at Hydrocarbon processing and handling facilities

9. OISD-STD-114 Safe handling of Hazardous Chemicals

10. OISD-GDN-115 Guidelines on Fire Fighting Equipment and Appliances in Petroleum Industry

11. OISD-STD-116 Fire Protection facilities for Petroleum Refineries and Oil/Gas Processing Plants

12. OISD-STD-117 Fire Protection Facilities for Petroleum Depots, Terminals, PipelineInstallations and Lube Oil Installations

13. OISD-STD-118 Layouts for Oil and Gas Installations

14. OISD-STD-119 Selection, Operation and Maintenance of Pumps

15. OISD-STD-120 Selection, Operation and Maintenance of Compressors

16. OISD-STD-121 Selection, Operation, Inspection & Maintenance of Steam & Gas Turbines

17. OISD-RP-122 Selection, Operation and Maintenance of Fans, blowers, gear boxes, agitators & Mixers

18. OISD-RP-123 Selection, Operation and Maintenance of rotary equipment components

19. OISD-RP-124 Predictive Maintenance Practices

20. OISD-STD-125 Inspection and Maintenance of Mechanical Seals

21. OISD-RP-126 Specific practices for installation and maintenance of rotating equipment

22. OISD-STD-127 Selection operation inspection and maintenance of Diesel Engines

23. OISD-STD-128 Inspection of unfired pressure vessels

24. OISD-STD-129 Inspection of storage tanks

25. OISD-STD-130 Inspection of Piping Systems

26. OISD-STD-131 Inspection of Boilers

27. OISD-STD-132 Inspection of pressure relieving devices

28. OISD-STD-133 Inspection of fired heaters

29. OISD-STD-134 Inspection of heat exchangers

30. OISD-STD-135 Inspection of loading and unloading hoses for petroleum products

31. OISD-STD-137 Inspection of electrical equipment

32. OISD-STD-139 Inspection of pipelines Offshore

33. OISD-STD-140 Inspection of jetty pipelines

34. OISD-STD-141 Design and Construction requirements for cross country hydrocarbon pipelines

35. OISD-STD-142 Inspection of fire fighting equipments and systems

36. OISD-STD-144 Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) Installations

37. OISD-GDN-145 Guidelines on Internal Safety Audits (Procedures and Checklist)

38. OISD-RP-146 Preservation of idle electrical equipment

39. OISD-RP-147 Inspection & safe practices during electrical installations

40. OISD-RP-148 Inspection & safe practices during overhauling electrical equipment

41. OISD-RP-149 Design aspects for safety in electrical systems

42. OISD-STD-150 Design and Safety Requirements For Liquefied Petroleum Gas Mounded Storage Facility

43. OISD-STD-151 Safety in Design, Fabrication and Fittings : Propane Tank Trucks

44. OISD-STD-152 Safety instrumentation for process system in hydrocarbon industry

45. OISD-STD-153 Maintenance & inspection of safety instrumentation in hydrocarbon industry

46. OISD-STD-154 Safety aspects in functional training

47. OISD-STD-155 (Part I) Personal Protective Equipment : Part I Non-respiratory equipment

OISD-STD-155 (Part II) Personal Protective Equipment : Part II Respiratory Equipment

48. OISD-STD-156 Fire Protection Facilities for Ports Handling Hydrocarbons

49. OISD-RP-157 Recommended Practice for Transportation of Bulk Petroleum Products

50. OISD-RP-158 Recommended Practices on Storage and Handling of Bulk Liquefied Petroleum Gas

51. OISD-STD-159 LPG Tank Trucks - Requirements of Safety on Design/Fabrication and Fittings

52. OISD-STD-160 Protection to fittings mounted on existing LPG tank trucks

53. OISD-GDN-161 LPG Tank Truck Incidents : Rescue & Relief Operations

54. OISD-STD-162 Safety in installation and maintenance of LPG Cylinders Manifold

55. OISD-STD-163 Process Control Room Safety

56. OISD-STD-164 Fire Proofing in Oil & Gas Industry

57. OISD-GDN-165 Guidelines for Rescue & Relief Operations for POL Tank Truck Accident

58. OISD-GDN-166 Guidelines for Occupational Health Monitoring in Oil and Gas Industry

59. OISD-RP-167 POL Tank lorry Design & Safety

60. OISD-GDN-168 Emergency Preparedness Plan for Marketing Locations of Oil Industry

61. OISD-GDN-169 OISD Guidelines on Small LPG Bottling Plants (Design and Fire Protection facilities)

62. OISD-STD-170 Inspection, Maintenance, Repairs and Rehabilitation of foundations and structures

63. OISD-STD-171 Preservation of Idle Static & Rotary Mechanical Equipments

64. OISD-STD-173 Fire Protection System for Electrical Installations

65. OISD-RP-174 Well Control

66. OISD-STD-175 Cementing Operations

67. OISD-STD-176 Safety Health & Environment Training For Exploration & Production (Upstream) Personnel

68. OISD-STD-177 Inspection & Maintenance of Thermal Insulation

69. OISD-GDN-178 Guidelines on Management Of Change

70. OISD-STD-179 Safety Requirements On Compression, Storage, Handling & Refueling Of Natural Gas For Use In Automotive Sector.

71. OISD-GDN-180 Lightning Protection

72. OISD-STD-181 Geophysical Operations

73. OISD-GDN-182 Safe Practices for Workover & well Stimulation Operations

74. OISD-STD-183 Standard on Logging Operations

75. OISD-STD-184 Standard On Replacement Of Personal Protective Equipment And Life Saving Appliances

76. OISD-GDN-185 Wire Line Operations

77. OISD-GDN-186 Simultaneous Operations in Exploration & Production industry

78. OISD-STD-187 Care And Use Of Wire Rope

79. OISD-STD-188 Corrosion Monitoring Of Offshore & Onshore Pipelines

80. OISD-STD-189 Standard On Fire Fighting Equipment For Drilling Rigs, Work Over Rigs And Production Installations

81. OISD-STD-190 Derrick Floor Operations (Onshore Drilling / Workover Rigs)

82. OISD-STD-191 Oil Field Explosive Safety

83. OISD-GDN-192 Safety Practices During Construction

84. OISD-GDN-193 Guidelines for Gas Lift Operations and Maintenance

85. OISD-STD-194 Standard for Storage And Handling Of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG)

86. OISD-STD-195 Safety in Design, Operation, Inspection and Maintenance of Hydrocarbon Gas Compressor Stations and Terminals

87. OISD-GDN-196 Guidelines for Seeking Environmental Clearance of Development Projects in Petroleum Industry

88. OISD-GDN-197 Guidelines for Environmental Impact Assessment

89. OISD-GDN-199 Guidelines For Conducting Environmental Audit In Upstream Petroleum Sector (Onland)

90. OISD-GDN-200 Guidelines For Preparation Of Oil Spill Response Contingency Plan

91. OISD-RP-201 Environment Management in Exploration & Production Sector

92. OISD-GDN-202 Inspection of Drilling and Workover Rig Mast / Sub-Structure

93. OISD-GDN-203 Operation, Maintenance & Inspection Of Hoisting Equipment

94. OISD-GDN-204 Medical Requirements, Emergency Evacuation And Facilities (For Upstream)

95. OISD-RP-205 Crane Operation, Maintenance and Testing (For upstream)

96. OISD-GDN-206 Guidelines on Safety Management System in Petroleum Industry

97. OISD-GDN-207 Contractor Safety

98. OISD-STD-210 Storage, Handling and Refuelling of LPG for automotive use

99. OISD-GDN-211 Safety in Petroleum Laboratories

100. OISD-GDN-212 Guidelines on Environmental Audit in Downstream Petroleum Sector

101. OISD-STD-214 Cross Country LPG Pipelines

102. OISD-STD-216 Electrical Safety In Onshore Drilling And Workover Rigs

103. OISD-GDN-218 Guidelines For Safe Rig- Up And Rig- Down Of Drilling And Work Over Rigs

104. OISD-GDN-219 Guidelines on Field Inspection, Handling and Testing of Casing Pipe & Tubing

105. OISD-GDN-224 Monitoring & Control of Volatile Organic Compounds Emission

106. OISD-STD-225 Storage, Handling & Dispensing at Petroleum Retail Outlets

107. OISD-STD-226 Natural Gas Transmission Pipelines and City Gas Distribution Networks

108. OISD-GDN-227 Emergency Response and Preparedness in E&P Industry

109. OISD-GDN-228 Selection, Training & Placement of Fire Operators in Hydrocarbon & Petroleum Industry

110. OISD-STD-230 Unlined Underground Rock Cavern Storage for Petroleum Liquefied Petroleum Gas

111. OISD-STD-231 Sucker Rod Pumping Units



Thanks

----------


## ravivva

thanks alot for u kind

----------

